# oil leak between upper oil pan and head



## scrubber (May 7, 2011)

I was doing an oil change on my car and it looks like I have a leak between what seems to be called the "upper" oil pan(i.e. NOT the stamped one with the drain plug) and what i guess is the cylinder head. 

From the sounds of it, it looks like to remove this upper pan from the head, you have to also remove the transmission as it hides some of the bolts. This sounds a bit out of my league, but what do you think this would cost at a service place? Is it a difficult fix?

edit: 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Auto.

Thanks.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

can you take photos?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

absolutely no idea what you are talking about.

what side of the motor, where is it leaking, between upper oil pan and cylinder head? there's a lot between those two things the way i'm reading your description.

to drop a tranny its about $300 + fix whatever you're talking about = your repair cost. good luck

i vote let the let the leak drip oil all it wants until you're ready for a manual 6 speed swap! just keep an eye on her. if it isn't leaking onto your exhaust the smell should be pretty bearable.


----------



## scrubber (May 7, 2011)

The following picture has a red arrow where the oil is coming from. That part of this piece(the higher one labelled #32) bolts to the bottom of what the diagram would show as #1. Obviously, the crank and what not are in between the block and this oil pan. 










Anyhow the car is at the dealership and this is being replaced under the powertrain warranty. 2 day job. VW Canada also gave them approval to replace the tensioner(s) and timing chain and some other stuff since all that had to come off to fix this. glad i'm not paying for this.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

you should see if they can give you a deal on a new clutch while they're in there too.


----------

